# gaim 0.66-r3 ebuild fails

## des09

gaim 0.66-r3 seems to use its own braindead libtool, that expects to find /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2, although my box has 

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3

```
make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-0.66-r3/work/gaim-0.66/src/pro

tocols'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-0.66-r3/work/gaim-0.66/src'

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=link gcc  -O3 -march=i686 -pipe -I/opt/includ

e -I.. -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 

-I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/in

clude/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include     -o gaim -export-dynamic account.o

 accountopt.o blist.o connection.o conversation.o core.o debug.o event.o ft.o ht

ml.o md5.o notify.o plugin.o pounce.o proxy.o prefs.o prpl.o request.o server.o 

status.o sound.o util.o about.o away.o browser.o buddy_chat.o dialogs.o dnd-hint

s.o gaim-disclosure.o gaimrc.o gtkaccount.o gtkcellrendererprogress.o gtkblist.o

 gtkconn.o gtkconv.o gtkdebug.o gtkft.o gtkimhtml.o gtknotify.o gtkplugin.o gtkp

refs.o gtkpounce.o gtkrequest.o gtksound.o gtkutils.o idle.o log.o main.o sessio

n.o stock.o themes.o -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 

-lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangoxft-1.0 -lpangox-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgmo

dule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   -L/usr/lib -lao -ldl -L/usr/lib -laudiofile -lm  -L/u

sr/X11R6/lib  -lSM -lICE -lX11 -lXext  -L/usr/X11R6/lib  -lXss -L/usr/X11R6/lib 

-lSM -lICE  -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgtkspell -lpspell -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0

 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lpangoxft-1.0 -lpangox-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobjec

t-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0   -L/usr/lib -L/usr -lnspr4 -lnss3 -lnsl 

libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2

/libstdc++.la'

make[3]: *** [gaim] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-0.66-r3/work/gaim-0.66/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-0.66-r3/work/gaim-0.66/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-0.66-r3/work/gaim-0.66'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/gaim-0.66-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 53, Exitcode 2

!!! Make failed

```

Any suggestions?

----------

## rshetye

me too!!!  :Sad:  I am trying to figure out if its a libtool problem specific to gaim or whether it hits all/some C++ packages - (saw some problems with mozilla-firebird or kdelibs too - cant remember which one it was).

I got the same message:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2/libstdc++.la' 
> 
> 

 

and I have the same setup.

gcc version is 3.2.3 - (I used to have 3.2.2 before I upgraded - maybe that's the source of the problem)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc -v
> 
> Reading specs from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/specs
> ...

 

and gcc-config output is i686-pc-linux-gnu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc-config -L
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3
> ...

 

Therefore /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/libstdc++.la exists and should be used instead of the incorrect "/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2/libstdc++.la".

checked all the files in /etc/env.d - nothing refers to 586 or 3.2.2 . did a env-update. used gcc-config to re-active the i686-pc-linux-gnu profile - which was the active one anyways.

Checked libtool for any 586 settings. e.g.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> libtool --config --mode=link | grep 686
> 
> host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu
> ...

 

libtool doesn't have any settings with '586'

let me know if you guys have any ideas.

thanks

----------

## des09

I am a bit out of my depth, not a gcc expert by any means...

The first line of the code I posted indicated to me that make was using  libtool from /var/tmp/portage/gaim-0.66-r3/work/gaim-0.66/, not /sbin/libtool, or whatever it is.

```

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gaim-0.66-r3/work/gaim-0.66/src'

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --mode=link gcc  -O3 -march=i686 -pipe -I/opt/includ......

```

[/code][/quote]

----------

## pwh

Try

 cd /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/files/

./fix_libtool_files.sh 3.2.2 (3.2.2 = old gcc version)

I had the same problem and this fixed me right up.

 :Very Happy: 

pwh

----------

## des09

nope, no luck with fix_libtool_files.sh, I am not even sure if it found anything to fix, just told me what it had scanned. 

pwh, was your problem also with gaim?

I also tried ./configure; make with no luck, so its deeper than the ebuild, then I tried modifying src/Makefile replacing gaims libtool with the one in /usr/bin, but that also failed.

too bad, ready to wait this one out, don't have qa pressing need for 0.66, 0.63 is working fine  :Smile: 

----------

## pwh

well, it started with gaim...but I noticed that I couldn't emerge kportage, shorewall, etc.

I got the info from bugzilla 25164

as I recall I also re-emerged gcc.

afterwards I could successfully emerge gaim or any of the programs without errors.

seems several people are having this problem.

pwh

----------

## Assgier

i had the same problem trying to manually install xmms-kde (it's not (yet) in the portage tree [img:ea24995fcb]http://gathering.tweakers.net/global/smileys/sadley.gif[/img:ea24995fcb]), trying to find /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2 while it should be /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3... Here's how i solved it (it might not be exactly what you wanted to hear):

as root:

1. mkdir /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu

2. ln -s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2

it should do the trick [img:ea24995fcb]http://gathering.tweakers.net/global/smileys/loveit.gif[/img:ea24995fcb]

----------

## hegga

 *Assgier wrote:*   

> as root:
> 
> 1. mkdir /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu
> 
> 2. ln -s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2

 

This solution worked for me  :Smile: 

----------

## EvilTwinSkippy

I'm having a slightly different problem with gnome-spell that was fixed with

[code]

cd /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu

ln -s 3.2.3 3.2.2

[code]

YMMV  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## paranerd

 *hegga wrote:*   

>  *Assgier wrote:*   as root:
> 
> 1. mkdir /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu
> 
> 2. ln -s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2 
> ...

 

Yup, me too!  This problem has been bugging me for a month now. 

Thanks Assgier!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Assgier

 *paranerd wrote:*   

>  *hegga wrote:*    *Assgier wrote:*   as root:
> 
> 1. mkdir /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu
> 
> 2. ln -s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2 
> ...

 

i'm happy to hear some of you people got your problems fixed with my "sort of" solution [img:4a483c8977]http://gathering.tweakers.net/global/smileys/hypocrite.gif[/img:4a483c8977]

----------

## k12linux

Looks like re-emerging aspell before gtkspell (or gaim) fixes things too.

----------

